# Organizer for drills with Morse 1, 2,or 3 shank



## Norppu (Feb 17, 2020)

This organizer is NOT a novel idea. It is just a pinewood plate with holes where You can stick Your drills into. However, the internet is flooded with "ideas" that are either overbuilt or require use of sophisticated tools to transport them from your dreams to the real world (tm).
Well, this one You can build with metal working tools. Drill press is essential as is hacksaw to cut the legs. The materials are commonly available in most hardware stores. Do not try to build this one from particle board. I tried that and that does not work. Also, choosing too hard wood like oak is not a good idea. Pine is suitable and cheap.


----------

